# erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????



## Malaika (17 März 2008)

Hallo 

Ich muss einmal ausholen ...wir haben einen Vodafone Vertrag und wurdem im sommer letzten Jahres voll beschissen . Wir haben auf einmal rechnungen bekommen die sich in die hunderte beliefen . Über Monate.....bis wir rausbekommen haben das sich mein Mann angeblich eine Twin karte bestellt hatte . Absoluter schwachsinn.....aber ok wir dumm und dachten gut kommen wir eh nicht gegen an ......lassen die twin karte sperren was 2 wochen dauerte und bezahlten !!! 

Nun bekommen wir wieder so eine rechnung von 400 euro wieder premium sms und 0900 nummern ect.pp. !Dieses mal soll aber keine Twin karte im spiel sein so vodafone ! Allerdings ist ja die gesperrte karte nie bei vodafone wieder angekommen ....nun hab ich gehört das profis nach ein paar trix wieder darauf zugreifen können .

Kennt sich jemand damit aus oder hat ein paar trix was ich nun machen soll ???? Den Betrag haben wir zurückbuchen lassen ...aber was soll ich jetzt tun ????

LG Malaika


----------



## blowfish (18 März 2008)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*



Malaika schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand damit aus oder hat ein paar trix was ich nun machen soll ???? Den Betrag haben wir zurückbuchen lassen ...aber was soll ich jetzt tun ????
> LG Malaika



In deinem Fall handelt es sich *nicht* um eine Vertragsfalle. Gehe zur Polizei und zeige deinen Fall als Betrug an.


----------



## Malaika (19 März 2008)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*

Super danke !!!

Habe gerade bei der Polizei angerufen ....und denen die sache geschildert.
Die haben auch gesagt das wir vorbeikommen sollen und anzeige erstellen sollen ! Kann ja nur helfen .....im rechtsstreit gegen Vodafone.

Ansonsten bin ich weiter noch dankbar um jeden weiteren rat oder erfahrungsbericht.


LG Malaika


----------



## Stephan_OS (25 März 2008)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*

Der Fall ist wohl (vor allem wegen der Höhe) nicht vergleichbar, aber ich hatte vor Jahren mal einen Betrag durch einen Dialer auf der Telefonrechnung. 
Die Telekom war damals sehr hilfsbereit. Der Mitarbeiter sagte, gegen den Anbieter lägen bereits mehrere Beschwerden vor, ich solle nur angeben dass ich keinen Mehrwertdienst genutzt habe und die Rechnung wurde korrigiert.

Was ich sagen will: Ich würde den Telefonanbieter nicht pauschal als "Gegner" ansehen, die wollen ihre Kunden halten und dürften (bei entsprechendem Tonfall eurerseits) durchaus kooperativ sein.


----------



## Teleton (25 März 2008)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*



Stephan_OS schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: Ich würde den Telefonanbieter nicht pauschal als "Gegner" ansehen, die wollen ihre Kunden halten und dürften (bei entsprechendem Tonfall eurerseits) durchaus kooperativ sein.


Klar sind die der Gegner, da die ihr Netz für solchen Mist wie Premium-SMS zur Verfügung stellen, fröhlich die Forderung für die Anbieter einziehen und wegen Beschwerden dann plötzlich auf den Anbieter verweisen. 

Schau mal hier rein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38180
ansonsten ab zu Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt.


----------



## Stephan_OS (25 März 2008)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*

Gut, ich hab halt da eine andere Erfahrung gemacht (was mich damals sehr überrascht hat). Für mich war die Sache mit einem Anruf und einem Brief erledigt. Würde ich immer wieder zunächst so versuchen. Verbraucherschutz, Anwalt usw. können dann immernoch helfen, wenn es "im Guten" nicht klappt.


----------



## Teleton (25 März 2008)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*

Bei kleinen Forderungen bis 100,- Euro mag das manchmal klappen bei Höheren in der Regel nicht. Angesichts der recht knappen Einwendungsfristen (z.B. 8 Wochen in §45i TGK) sollte man sich daher m.E. frühzeitig  helfen lassen.


----------



## Ignius (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*

Hallo,

ich kann helfen!

Google mal: Rechtsstreit Vodafone

Das ist kein Link - ich hoffe es ist erlaubt im Forum?

VG Ignius


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*



Ignius schrieb:


> Das ist kein Link - ich hoffe es ist erlaubt im Forum?


Sicher, aber der Thread ist drei Jahre alt und die  Fragestellerin war seitdem nicht mehr im Forum 
anwesend


----------



## Ignius (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*

Hi,

techno - danke für deine info.

bitte google mal: Mobilfunk in der Realität"

ich würd gern euren link haben und sogar
mit euch zusammenarbeiten - wenn es geht.

vg jürgen


----------



## Goblin (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: erotikhotline 400 Euro , hilfe wir waren es nicht wer kann helfen ????*



> ich würd gern euren link haben


Was für ein Link ??


----------

